# Don't Be Shy For The Camera



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll be at Waxstock with my camera gear, so if you see some dick walking around with a camera, mic and some sort of tripod/steadycam, it'll probably be me :lol: Don't be shy, and come say hi for the camera


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not me....sorry lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Hahahaha


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

All batteries on charge, getting stuff ready.... Don't forget to wave for the camera


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I think the whole YouTube detailing community is going this year. You may not be the only dick with a camera:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

RandomlySet said:


> if you see some dick walking around with a camera, mic and some sort of tripod/steadycam


honestly, there lots of them :tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Haha, that's true lol


----------

